# low oil pressure



## bigred94 (Sep 14, 2011)

on the 8n i just bought, when you first start it it has great oil pressure, when it runs for a few minutes it drops off the gauge but the tractor runs fine with no knocking. i have changed the oil thinking that might help but still does the same thing. does anyone have ideas of what is wrong or what i should try next?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

What oil did you put in? The book calls for 20 wt for temps between freezing and 86* F, but if your bearings are worn, you might want to go with 30 or even 40.
Another thing to try is run it until the oil pressure drops, shut it down and immediately check the oil. Does it show extremely low? Let it sit for 10 minutes and restart it. How is the oil pressure now?
I'm thinking the oil may not be draining back


----------



## bigred94 (Sep 14, 2011)

I used a 30 wt oil. I will do the test as you posted and I will post the results


----------



## bigred94 (Sep 14, 2011)

ok i started tractor today and gauge was reading 30 psi on oil. not ever ten minutes later it was reading 0. i checked oil before i stated it and made a note of what it was reading. when oil hit 0 on gauge i shut off tractor and checked oil. it was reading the same level as before i started tractor. now what? someone said maybe a relive valve?????


----------



## bigred94 (Sep 14, 2011)

anyone????


----------

